# General > Gardening >  Looking for regular gardener

## Northerngirl

I am looking for help in the garden on a regular basis throughout the year, I love my garden but I havent got the muscles needed! Will pay decent rates. Im not sure  whether my responses to messages on this forum actually get through but please PM me if interested, preferably with another form of contact please

----------


## Briancurtis863@gmail.com

Where is it you stay

----------


## slinky

pm you thanks

----------


## Northerngirl

Only just found this 
sorry
stay near wick and still need gardener please

----------


## Northerngirl

Can’t really work this , So if I’ve already answered this – which I think I have – please forgive me.
I still need a Gardner if you’re still interested ?

----------


## Northerngirl

Stay near wick

----------


## slinky

pm you back thanks

----------

